# making soda pop with BexarPrepper



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

Thought this was neat.... don't drink soda but might try this!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Made a fair amount a rootbeer an sasparillo. Always good stuff. 

Otherwise, I keep some a the drink mix packets an the bulk mix's in storage. Make that treated water taste better er just fer a treat. I see my local store now has a store brand a the bulk drink mix, over 75 cents cheaper then name brand an they carry cherry, lemonaide, grape, strawberry an fruit punch. Vac bag em an inta totes.


----------



## thenance007 (Oct 8, 2012)

Those extracts are outrageously expensive. Why couldn't you just start with Kool-aid or such and add the yeast (he/she added SO much more than 1/8 tsp, no wonder the bottles blew lids off and were overcarbonated!!). That would give you the proper level of flavor initially, and you are just carbonating it. Or use fruit juice concentrate diluted.

For colas and such, you can buy gallon jugs of concentrate at the Cash n Carry stores.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Ain't never done it, but I'd see no reason it wouldn't work.


----------

